# Train Graveyard, North Yorks -July 08



## mexico75 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Train Graveyard, North Yorks -June 08*

An abandoned train storage in Sinderby North Yorkshire. This collection of rolling stock was assembled by the mk2 coach association which was one man's ill fated dream of opening a museum. The land the rollingstock is situated on was served with a compulsory purchase order by the council as part of a project to widen the A1, which runs parallel to the site. Unable to foot the bill for removing the train and carriages to another site the owner has abandoned them.

Update:- The engine and rolling stock are currently being moved to Dalton Airfield 














































Very Das Boot in here.




.




Drivers eye view.


































Don't know what this bird is but it wasn't scared of anything.


----------



## dave (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice set of pics shame it will be all scrapped the guy must have had high hopes as he was assembling his collection.


----------



## Locksley (Sep 21, 2008)

great pics, bet that name plate's worth a fair bit, surprised it hasn't been nicked.


----------



## smileysal (Sep 21, 2008)

Excellent pics mate, love anything to do with railways. Such a shame the guy has gone bankrupt, he does have a nice collection there.

Cheers,

 Sal

ps, the bird that's just sat on the step, is a baby thrush. The young don't move unless you get extremely close to them.


----------



## The Pirate (Sep 21, 2008)

Some great shots there well played....Great report surely someone will take the carriages away ?


----------



## mexico75 (Sep 22, 2008)

The Pirate said:


> Some great shots there well played....Great report surely someone will take the carriages away ?



Moving those carriages would cost a fortune, the land owners won't want to pay for it and the owner can't. They'll probably end up being scrapped in situ, and moved in smaller pieces


----------



## mexico75 (Apr 12, 2009)

Took this pic a couple of weeks ago, although now it is only the Loco left, and that has had it's name plate stolen


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow that is really up my street. Brilliant shots. Th 47 certainly looks like it has seen better days. Love the nameboard, very suprised its still there.


----------



## mexico75 (Apr 12, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Love the nameboard, very suprised its still there.



It's not, someones had it away.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 12, 2009)

I did not think that would be around long to be honest.


----------



## daddybear (Apr 13, 2009)

i drove past there today there is only one train left.the site is being cleared for the new wider motorway either 3 or 4 lanes north and south bound but interstingly there are alot off empty buildings which will shortly be demolished me thinks alongthe same stretch of motorway.


----------



## daddybear (Apr 13, 2009)

mexico75 said:


> Moving those carriages would cost a fortune, the land owners won't want to pay for it and the owner can't. They'll probably end up being scrapped in situ, and moved in smaller pieces



perhaps the land owner put the trains there cos he /she knew that the land would have to be compulsory purchased in order to create the new motorway and made a deal that they got paid for land as well as the scrap value of the trains possibly?


----------



## mexico75 (Apr 14, 2009)

daddybear said:


> i drove past there today there is only one train left.the site is being cleared for the new wider motorway either 3 or 4 lanes north and south bound but interstingly there are alot off empty buildings which will shortly be demolished me thinks alongthe same stretch of motorway.



Have a look at my Flickr mate, I'm currently trying to document all the buildings that are going to be lost as a sort of mini project. I'll put a report up when I 've done them all

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mexico75/sets/72157616423746989/


----------



## daddybear (Apr 14, 2009)

mexico75 said:


> Have a look at my Flickr mate, I'm currently trying to document all the buildings that are going to be lost as a sort of mini project. I'll put a report up when I 've done them all
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mexico75/sets/72157616423746989/



thanks for that mate liking your flikr photos of the site very much.what do you suppose those sinnister lookin hooks in the ceilings of the house are for???i,ll look forward to your report cheers


----------

